# [SOLVED][mplayer]Brak audio przy .wmv

## Pryka

Jak w temacie, dzisiaj zauważyłem że nie działa mi dźwięk gdy odpalam pliki .wmv

```
mplayer 'plik.wmv'MPlayer SVN-r34625 (Gentoo)-4.5.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Odtwarzam plik.wmv.

libavformat version 53.31.100 (external)

Wykryto format pliku ASF.

[asfheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

[asfheader] Video stream found, -vid 2

VIDEO:  [WMV2]  720x480  24bpp  1000.000 fps  3489.5 kbps (426.0 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

 title: plik

Load subtitles in /home/pryka/

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

libavcodec version 53.60.100 (external)

Wybrany kodek video: [ffwmv2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg WMV2/WMV8)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

[NULL @ 0x7f874d6a6f60]Value 524288.000000 for parameter 'drc_scale' out of range

[NULL @ 0x7f874d6a6f60]Error setting option drc_scale to value 524288.

Nie mogłem otworzyć kodeka.

Nie udało się zainicjowac ADecoder'a :(

Nie udało się zainicjowac ADecoder'a :(

Zażądano rodziny kodeków audio [wmadmo] (afm=dmo) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zażądano rodziny kodeków audio [divx] (afm=acm) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Nie mogę odnaleźć kodeka audio 0x161.

Audio: brak dźwięku

Odtwarzam...

Format filmu to 2.00:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

VO: [xv] 720x480 => 960x480 Planar YV12 

V: 118.7 3403/3403  6%  0%  0.0% 0 0 

Wychodzę... (Wyjście)
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Feb 2012 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.2-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo roslin

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula googleearth AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 Nero-EULA-US Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 accessibility acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apng ass audacious automount bash-completion berkdb binary-drivers branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr clamdtop cli color consolekit cracklib crashreporter crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdnav edit emerald enca fastscroll fat fbcondecor ffmpeg fontconfig fortran gadu gcj gdbm gdu gif git gnome gnome-online-accounts gnome-shell gpm gtk gudev hddtemp hires-icons hwdb iconv idn imlib introspection iostats ipv6 java jpeg lame libburn libnotify lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses network-cron nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntfs opengl openmp osdmenu pam pcre png policykit portmon pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline session slang spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion symlink sysfs syslog tcpd templates threads truetype udev unicode usb weather-metar weather-xoap webm xcb xorg xv xvfb xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Jakieś pomysły?Last edited by Pryka on Mon Feb 13, 2012 8:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Z jakimi flagami masz mplayera? Pewnie czegos brakuje.

----------

## Pryka

O_o

Byłem pewien, że podałem też flagi z jakimi mam go skompilowanego, przepraszam już poprawiam swój błąd.

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120128  USE="X a52 alsa ass cdio dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio quicktime rar real rtc shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb (-dxr3) (-esd) -faac -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -sdl -tga -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx"
```

Może i czegoś brakuje, ale czego? Nie ruszałem nic we flagach od bardzo dawna, jedyne wyjście to jakaś zmiana USE bezpośrednio w ebuildzie którą mogłem przeoczyć.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
qlist -IvUq media-video/mplayer

media-video/mplayer-9999 X a52 aalib alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad fbcon ftp ggi gif gsm iconv  jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libcaca libmpeg2 live lzo mad md5sum mmx mng mp3 nas network openal opengl osdmenu oss png pnm quicktime radio rar real rtc rtmp sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 tga theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vdpau vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc
```

Dźwięk działa przy wmv i wszystkich innych formatach, jakie ostatnio odtwarzał.

U Ciebie obstawiałbym na brak suportu win32codecs, choć pewności nie mam.

Zobacz, czy otworzy taki pliczek polecenie ffplay (to odtwarzacz z pakietu ffmpeg), będzie przynajmniej wiadomo, czy u Ciebie ffmpeg obrabia ten format.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

U mnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak ffplay.

```
pryka@Iluvatar ~ $ ffplay

-bash: ffplay: nie znaleziono polecenia
```

lub

```

ffmpeg ffplay

[NULL @ 0x25cb320] Unable to find a suitable output format for 'ffplay'

ffplay: Invalid argument
```

Co do win32codecs to od razu mogę powiedzieć Ci, że jesteś w błędzie bo od kiedy tylko używam Gentoo przenigdy nie miałem tej flagi. Na 64bitach jest zmaskowana.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
which ffplay

/usr/bin/ffplay
```

```
qfile ffplay

media-video/ffmpeg (/usr/bin/ffplay)
```

```
qlist -IvUq media-video/ffmpeg

media-video/ffmpeg-9999 X aac alsa bzip2 cpudetection debug dirac encode faac gnutls gsm hardcoded-tables jack mmx mmxext mp3 pic qt-faststart rtmp sdl speex ssse3 static-libs theora threads truetype vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xvid zlib
```

Ja mam win32codecs od zawsze.

W ebuildzie stoi jak byk, że na ~amd64 też jest: http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-libs/win32codecs/win32codecs-20071007-r4.ebuild

W Debianokształtnych jest paczka w64codecs.

 *wiki.debian.org wrote:*   

> Do the following (if you're using 64-bit version of Debian, install the w64codecs package): 

 

Sznurek: http://wiki.debian.org/MultimediaCodecs

A na 64 bitach mozesz sobie po postu ściągnąć kodeki i wypakować:

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/

Edyta:

http://ompldr.org/vY21zZg/mplayer   -otworzył i gra - korzysta z kodeków ffmpeg.

http://ompldr.org/vY21zZA/ffplay  -otworzył i gra.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Zobacz sobie, że u mnie ta flaga widnieje jako (-w32codecs) przy mplayerze. 

W ebuildzie może i jest ~amd64 ale głębiej w profilu jest zmaskowana na 64bitach. Co tylko udowadniają programy pokroju UFED które nawet nie widzą tej flagi.

Poza tym na x64 jest tak od zawsze, jak tylko zainstalowałem sobie Gentoo pierwszy raz to zastanawiałem się jakie kodeki mam zainstalować skoro jest maska na w32 i powtarzam kolejny raz przenigdy nie miałem owej flagi tak samo jak i paczki owych kodeków w32, więc to nie jest ich wina. 

Dodam jeszcze, że we flagach nie było nic ruszane po którejś aktualizacji wcięło dzwięk w .wmv i tyle.

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.10 X alsa ass bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext mp3 pulseaudio qt-faststart ssse3 threads truetype xvid zlib
```

Nie masz nic nadzwyczajnego w swojej kompilacji ffmpeq moja wygląda podobnie z tym, że Ty używasz jakiejś wersji rozwojowej z tego co widzę pewnie dlatego masz owy ffplay.

Dzięki za porady i sznurki ale nie skorzystam... rozwiązanie musi być jakieś bardziej trywialne skoro przez 5 lat mojego pobytu na forum działało bez problemu, to nagle teraz w32 i inne pierdołki nie stały się wymagane.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
 grep win32 /etc/portage/profile/use.mask 

-win32codecs
```

A ustawienia "głęboko w profilu" mam w d*.

Po to mam /etc/portage - żeby nie kombinować, cóż tam wymyślili Developerzy.

Co do mplayera, radziłbym ubić pulse, i zobaczyć, czy na alsie jest to samo.

Z pulse jest wieczny totolotek, czy zadziała, czy nie zadziała.

W dodatku, mplayer korzysta z zewnętrznych bibliotek, i prawdopodobnie coś mu nie pasuje w ffmeg, może jedno lub drugie trzeba przebudować?

U mnie kiedyś stabilny mplayer i stabilny ffmpeg ani myślały działać prawidłowo , dlatego oba programy mam z SVN/Gita.

I te na razie działają.

Ponadto, czy przypadkiem nie masz profilu hardened (mam na myśli kompilator)?

Bo na kompilatorze hardened już nie jedno widziałem, zwłaszcza w róznych rzeczach multimedialnych.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Wiesz, też mam w dupie. Tylko po co mam się bujać i bawić na około skoro działało do tej pory normalnie? Niewspominając już, że w32 jest ze średniowiecza.

Co do pulsa nie było do tej pory na nim problemu, ale sprawdzę w wolnej chwili. Nie wiem co masz na myśli z tym totolotkiem bo jeszcze nie miałem nigdy z nim problemu.

Wiem, że korzysta z zewnętrznych bibliotek dlatego też ffmpeq i mplayer przekompilowałem kilka razy zanim napisałem w ogóle ten temat.

Nie mam już hardened, zrezygnowałem jakiś czas temu ze względu na brak czasu przy rozwiązywaniu problemów, w wolniejszej chwili może wrócę. Kompilator też zamieniony na zwykły.

Założyłem buga na bugzilli, osobiście węszę jakąś regresję, bo wygoglowałem, że nie tylko ja mam teraz taki problem. Ale poczekamy zobaczymy.

----------

## Pryka

Można powiedzieć, że problem jest połowicznie rozwiązany od jakiegoś czasu.

Okazało się, że mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20120128, nie za bardzo współpracuje z ffmpeg-0.10, zainstalowanie odtwarzacza w troszkę starszej wersji rozwiązuje problem.

Bug zgłoszony na bugzilli choć wydaje mi się, że to bezpośrednia wina mplayera a nie naszych devów, ale poczekamy zobaczymy bo jak na razie jedna osoba potwierdziła owy problem i nic konkretnego się więcej nie działo.

EDIT:

Problem naprawiony w najnowszej wersji mplayera

----------

